# SS 11.8.18 - Tippet # 1



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Saving this wonderful tradition in Real Deal Blues and Mika's absence so hopefully TC posters don't mind my taking over for the week...

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Sir Michael Tippett (1905 - 1998)*

Symphony No. 1

I. Allegro vigoroso: quasi all breve	
II. Adagio	
III. Presto
IV. Allegro moderato ma con brio e piu tarde con delicatezza

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

oops see correct spelling thread


----------

